# MTB - Monday 5-30-11



## o3jeff (May 24, 2011)

Plan on getting out for a Memorial Day ride, anyone have any rides planned?


----------



## powhunter (May 25, 2011)

Thinking of doing meriden...Pretty flexible on the time

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (May 25, 2011)

That can work, I'll let you know.

How were the conditions the other day?


----------



## powhunter (May 25, 2011)

Didnt do the top...I expect the top ridge to be pretty dry

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (May 25, 2011)

Is the hike a bike in play for this ride?


----------



## powhunter (May 25, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Is the hike a bike in play for this ride?



Yea Its like a 20 min hike..Are you in Chris??

Steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (May 25, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Yea Its like a 20 min hike..Are you in Chris??
> 
> Steveo



Thinking about it... I am getting back from MD on Sunday.  It all depends on how much damage I do to my liver down there.


----------



## yesmandroc (May 26, 2011)

Are you serious about the 20 minute hike a bike?


----------



## Grassi21 (May 26, 2011)

yesmandroc said:


> Are you serious about the 20 minute hike a bike?



yes.... and its a bi+ch.


----------



## o3jeff (May 26, 2011)

Unless you think you can ride up it!


----------



## powhunter (May 26, 2011)

Once ya lick the first hill and the hiking part its fairly easy..

steveo


----------



## bvibert (May 26, 2011)

Is it really 20 minutes? I remember it sucking, but I didn't think it took that long...


----------



## powhunter (May 27, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Is it really 20 minutes? I remember it sucking, but I didn't think it took that long...



Maybe a little shorter but the suck factor definately makes it seem longer....Thinking of starting around 9ish

steveo


----------



## powhunter (May 29, 2011)

Anyone down for this??

Steveo


----------



## yesmandroc (May 29, 2011)

Ehh...not feeling the 20 minute hike-a-bike. Thinking Nass or Rez early if anyone's interested.


----------



## o3jeff (May 29, 2011)

yesmandroc said:


> Ehh...not feeling the 20 minute hike-a-bike. Thinking Nass or Rez early if anyone's interested.



I would stay away from the  res, I went there this morning for your 8:00 ride(didn't see you there :roll and the place is still real muddy, saw muddy spots there that I have never seen before.

I'm probably not going to be able to ride until the afternoon or evening tomorrow.


----------



## yesmandroc (May 29, 2011)

Ahh you should have told me you were coming. No one responded so I didn't go. I'm sorry!


----------



## o3jeff (May 29, 2011)

I saw it last minute this morning so I headed over. You didn't miss much other than getting your bike all muddy


----------



## yesmandroc (May 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I saw it last minute this morning so I headed over. You didn't miss much other than getting your bike all muddy



Still sorry I missed you. Haven't ridden with you in forever. Anyway I'm out for the morning. Got to be somewhere at 10:00.


----------



## bvibert (May 30, 2011)

I'd like to hit Meriden again Steve-o (despite the hike-a-bike), just not going to be able to make any ride tomorrow.


----------



## powhunter (May 30, 2011)

Heavy T storms rolling thru right now.....


----------

